# USA SD-40-2 Axle bearing Problem



## Tehachapi Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

My son and I have run our 2 santa fe sd-40-2's so much we have wore through the bronze bushing in the plastic sideframes of the trucks. The sideframes now sit so low that they hit the switches as it crosses. I tried to order sideframes from USa as i would use some of the parts off of the frames for another project but they are backordered. I'm guessing i'm not the first one to have this problem so what are suggested fixes, ball bearings.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

You could probably get something that will work from your local hobby shop. If you can I would upgrade to ball bearings that way they won't fail again in the future. It always takes a looooong time to get anything from USAT. Think the quickest delivery took about 4 weeks to arrive 3 weeks was boxing it up and putting on the shipping label. Jason


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By bull on 16 Jul 2009 09:06 AM 
You could probably get something that will work from your local hobby shop. If you can I would upgrade to ball bearings that way they won't fail again in the future. It always takes a looooong time to get anything from USAT. Think the quickest delivery took about 4 weeks to arrive 3 weeks was boxing it up and putting on the shipping label. Jason 

HMMMMM thats funny when ever I call i have my parts in less than a week...







i just ordered some couplers and FREE replacement wheels for some older version F-3s and they were here in 5 days.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Your lucky! I've placed 4 orders with them and they have all taken for ever. They may have changed it's been about a year since I have last ordered from them.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I have had the same experience as Nick, I ordered brake wheels and the roof walk grating from Charles Ro and had both in about a week. Now grant you they said both were in stock when I called. 

Matt


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Dr G did you finish the hopper you were doing for FEC?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I order parts all the time, I converted all my USAT locos (about 20) to replace all the traction tires. 

I talk to Mike in parts, very nice guy, and knows the parts numbers right off. 

Some parts may not be in stock, but the common stuff always is, which is way better than Aristo or Bachmann who do not order parts on a regular basis. 

Back to the worn out bushings: I have a lot of USAT locos, and never have even had a worn bushing, and I work them hard. How often did you lubricate your bearings and with what lubricant? 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. It is VERY common that people also incorrectly reassemble the brass bearings in the motor blocks, it happens all the time, the diamond point is "up" in 3 axle locos, and off to the side on the 2 axle locos.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Bull, 

Not to hijack the thread--but there is an update on the Ortner Hopper comming. Just got back from NGRC in Colorado and I have picked up where I left off. The frame is "rolling" with trucks and coulplers. I am currently making the molds for the hopper bays. I'll post the update on that thread. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program. 

Matt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also order from USAT and get my parts ASAP. Have replace most of the wheels sets in my GP30s and F3s to rid my locos of the traction tires. Later RJD


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not converted an SD-40 to ball bearings yet but I did it to my GP-9. I drilled out the old bearings and then enlarged the hole so that a ball bearing would fit. It works just fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, how did you get the ball bearings on? Did you press the wheels completely off the axles to slide the bearings? I'm thinking you cannot get the bearings over the knurled end. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tehachapi Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg to answer your question about how did i install them i did install them as you noted. The engines have alot of miles on them in the hundreds of hours and i added weight to the fuel tanks which did not help the bearings in retrospect.

Dave


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The bearings in the sideframes are the ones that carry the load on a USA engine. They are the ones that I replaced. The ones in the motor block are not worth the effort to change. By the way, the ball bearings cut my current draw by 10%.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I thought Bill, so I was wondering how the brass bushings wore out, since they do not take the load. 

Dave, how are your bearings in the sideframes? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tehachapi Dave on 16 Jul 2009 08:36 AM 
My son and I have run our 2 santa fe sd-40-2's so much we have wore through the bronze bushing in the plastic sideframes of the trucks. 


It is a sideframe problem according to the first post.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, the bushings in the sideframes are also bronze too? I've never cleaned the grease off to see, ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a basically new set of SD-40-2 trucks and sideframes. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------

